# 6 days to go



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Only 6 days before le shuttle


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Same here!


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sysinfo said:


> Only 6 days before le shuttle


14 days for us :lol:


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Four for us!


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Six days for us as well, on the 1420 train, or earlier if we get there in time. 

This is all hinging on my wife's health though, she had to get antibiotics from the doctor today.  Hopefully they will have done the trick by Wednesday and we will be on our way. 

Anyway, I cleaned the outside of the van today as we have been up in t'north and it was a bit mucky.

Sandy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We're on DFDS Wednesday evening.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> Six days for us as well, on the 1420 train, or earlier if we get there in time.
> 
> This is all hinging on my wife's health though, she had to get antibiotics from the doctor today.  Hopefully they will have done the trick by Wednesday and we will be on our way.
> 
> ...


Nice one, we are on the one before 1350, say hello if you see us.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Stanner said:


> We're on DFDS Wednesday evening.


We are on the 1645 DFDS Wednesday..........see you on the ship or the other side !. Are you heading to Cite Europe.

Martin


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rotorywing said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > We're on DFDS Wednesday evening.
> ...


Not on until 21.15 to Dunkeque then depending on how weather looks heading north to Netherlands or if it looks better some other way we'll go the other way.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*6days to go*

Hi guys your to slow, we got here yesterday ,LOL Weather was boiling now in Troyes it is grey and damp, so we heading further south sooner than we plan, all have good trip. Eddie.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohhh do stop it, no crossings now till Dec 4th and thats only for 4 days. 
Have a great time, hope the sun shines and the tyres stay inflated not the prices. 

Mandy


----------

